# Pictures of my Wests!!



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

I got these beauty's from Fred Locke.

One of the bald heads has a mismark but I might pluck it to show her on the 18th...not sure.

Almond Cock









Kite Hen







Shes a little small but if I get a kite hen out of them I will inbreed daughter to father.

Black Mottle Hen









Black Self Cock


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Black Bald Head Cock









Red Bald Head Hen









I love them!!


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

The white specks on them is the rest of their molt and shavings...


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i like the first picture. look like a hawk in some what. lols


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

They are all beautiful birds, but I especially like the almond and black mottle.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Good taste almond man, those two are the nicest ones I got in my opinion. I think I'd like to see a little more cream and white in his young...


----------



## UssChicago1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow, Magnificent!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I love that Almond cock.. they look real nice and clean muffs too!... really like that plastic coated wire you have too.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Why would you inbreed a offspring back to the cock? The hen looks to be well suited. She looks dirty which is good cause your cock isn't and you want that. The cock is really pretty much there for being a classic almond. Only thing is the hen doesn't look split for recessive red which makes the kite come out stronger and look nicer. Cock does your plit though.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Print Tippler said:


> Why would you inbreed a offspring back to the cock? The hen looks to be well suited. She looks dirty which is good cause your cock isn't and you want that. The cock is really pretty much there for being a classic almond. Only thing is the hen doesn't look split for recessive red which makes the kite come out stronger and look nicer. Cock does your plit though.


Because the hen is smaller and looks more like the flying type than show type. She's going for show quality which calls for a larger more filled out looking bird.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Ah ok. They need to do what other breeds do and make a definite split between the two.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Print Tippler said:


> Ah ok. They need to do what other breeds do and make a definite split between the two.


There is, sort of  There is a show standard for the show type and as for flying type, they look like the older ones from "back in the day" and actually fly. You know what the funny part of it is? The WOE shown in the USA is so different from the original WOE in the UK  They look at ours and ask "What the hell did you do to them!?". They still fly theirs. Slimmer bird with smaller muffs. I had some with quite large muffs but they flew a little. They were wonderful to watch. They flew very fast and made quick turns, then they'd come in for a gliding landing. I miss them very much. I'm not a big fan of the show style ones honestly.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Yeah, sort of separate. Like homers and show homers, flying flights and uhh the other flights, rollers and show rollers, flying tipplers and show tipplers. The hen does look like it could fly. I think I see what George was saying about almond. Her grizzle would help it.


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

Just A Question Is The Almond Old If So The Reason He Is So Dark.


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice looking birds!


----------



## jaelyn loft (Oct 25, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> There is, sort of  There is a show standard for the show type and as for flying type, they look like the older ones from "back in the day" and actually fly. You know what the funny part of it is? The WOE shown in the USA is so different from the original WOE in the UK  They look at ours and ask "What the hell did you do to them!?". They still fly theirs. Slimmer bird with smaller muffs. I had some with quite large muffs but they flew a little. They were wonderful to watch. They flew very fast and made quick turns, then they'd come in for a gliding landing. I miss them very much. I'm not a big fan of the show style ones honestly.


i had a few of the "back in the day" type when i was a kid, totally different from
the new standard , mine used to keep up with my homers


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

No the almond is not old. I believe he is a 2010.

The kite hen is a hell if a flyer. I can barly catch her to put her away for the night, she flies so fast she slaps me in the face before I even notice she's past me!!


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice Birds!!!!!!




Print Tippler said:


> Why would you inbreed a offspring back to the cock? The hen looks to be well suited. She looks dirty which is good cause your cock isn't and you want that. The cock is really pretty much there for being a classic almond. Only thing is the hen doesn't look split for recessive red which makes the kite come out stronger and look nicer. Cock does your plit though.





MaryOfExeter said:


> Because the hen is smaller and looks more like the flying type than show type. She's going for show quality which calls for a larger more filled out looking bird.


Becky has a good point but also Logan, Having a hen with kite and dirty is a better pair to a classic almond than a spread as more of the offspring will pick up kite. If the cock is **** kite then you will get **** kite almond hens off them whereas if the hen doesn't carry it they will all be het. Having kite locked into the almonds is a major advantage. Spread is not always desired for almond, I like it but some don't.



SamanthaBrooke said:


> Good taste almond man, those two are the nicest ones I got in my opinion. I think I'd like to see a little more cream and white in his young...


Like Print has pointed out your mottle would help with breaking the dark colours and getting some cream or white to show through. On the flipside, Grizzle will ruin almond unless all the other darkening modifiers are present. The whole point in almond is to get the colour dark and rich with even breaks of light colour so grizzle is only desired as a last step on the classic almond phenotype

One thing I have experimented with is putting my almonds to barred birds. This actually makes for a nice shield as the barred areas are nice and dark but any pigment that shows through higher up on the shield is a lighter grey. Looks quite nice IMO.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

We shall see what comes from these two birds. Hopefully I get lucky, my heart always goes for the hard challenges...she is small but I pray she produces big, they have did definitely made a bond an paired together so eggs should be soon!

If I could only find a pair of peach lace WOE I would be as giddy as a fat kid stuck in a candy shop...


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

They are all nice birds, but that first one looks amazing...wow
Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> We shall see what comes from these two birds. Hopefully I get lucky, my heart always goes for the hard challenges...she is small but I pray she produces big, they have did definitely made a bond an paired together so eggs should be soon!
> 
> If I could only find a pair of peach lace WOE I would be as giddy as a fat kid stuck in a candy shop...


Those are beautiful! Reduced recessive red is a color I'd like to put in homers for sure.


----------

